# Hello! I am new here.



## AmberP (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello everyone! I am new to this forum. I am here to find new friends and interesting information. There is a lot of activity and interesting discussions. I hope we will have a lot of fun!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 4, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Xaloba (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi to all, I am new here too


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 5, 2020)

Xaloba said:


> Hi to all, I am new here too


 Welcome!


----------



## Charmaine Bialza (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi to all I am new here too


AmberP said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to this forum. I am here to find new friends and interesting information. There is a lot of activity and interesting discussions. I hope we will have a lot of fun!


----------

